# Suggested substitute for Twisp Liquids



## Glytch

I've been vaping for 2 years now with a Twisp and have just ordered a decent device. I have never tried any other liquids and from what I've read the ingredients in the Twisp liquids are above board. I'm excited to try new liquids and especially different ratios of PG/VG. I am however concerned about the ingredients in the local liquids. Many of the sites don't list full ingredients. I've read rave reviews about local liquids on this forum and that is promising.

Questions:

1. Which local brands are reputable and safe (i.e. no funny stuff)?

2. I currently smoke Twisp's Rebel and Polar Mint (66.6% Rebel and 33.3% mint). I'm looking for a somewhat fruity flavour with the sweet edge taken off. Suggestions?

3. Twisp Liquids are 18mg nicotine apparently sub-ohm vaping needs less nicotine content or it doesn't vape well/doesn't taste good. Advice?

Thanks


----------



## Jellytot

because of the increased vapor production of sub ohm vaping and higher wattage output of devices the 18mg juices are a bit strong when vaping, you might start to feel side effects of nicotine overdose when vaping high nicotene content juices in these devices. I went down from 18mg to 6mg when i switched over and didn't really notice a difference in terms of jonezing. When chain vaping 6mg might even be a bit high. From what i've vaped i can reccomend NCV and creamyclouds but check out the winners here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-–-results.t21766/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch

Jellytot said:


> because of the increased vapor production of sub ohm vaping and higher wattage output of devices the 18mg juices are a bit strong when vaping, you might start to feel side effects of nicotine overdose when vaping high nicotene content juices in these devices. I went down from 18mg to 6mg when i switched over and didn't really notice a difference in terms of jonezing. When chain vaping 6mg might even be a bit high. From what i've vaped i can reccomend NCV and creamyclouds but check out the winners here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-–-results.t21766/



Thanks Dude!


----------



## Migs

I can say that twisp use the exact same flavor companies to make their juices, there is no above the board ingredients, did a Twisp staff member tell you this?

I suggest starting with 6mg nic depending on the device you bought but even for me 6mg is too much, I mainly vape 3mg.

Once you try all the local brands you will realize how juice are suppose to taste  Personal favorites are Hazeworks Scream, Fetch from Weiner, XXX from Vapour Mountain (does contain menthol), Ripple from Northern Craft Vapes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch

Migs said:


> I can say that twisp use the exact same flavor companies to make their juices, there is no above the board ingredients, did a Twisp staff member tell you this?
> 
> I suggest starting with 6mg nic depending on the device you bought but even for me 6mg is too much, I mainly vape 3mg.
> 
> Once you try all the local brands you will realize how juice are suppose to taste  Personal favorites are Hazeworks Scream, Fetch from Weiner, XXX from Vapour Mountain (does contain menthol), Ripple from Northern Craft Vapes.



Staff member didn't tell me just looked on the bottle at the ingredients and did the research. Been shopping online today for other liquids and didn't see ingredients listed so I was just wondering. 

Incidentally I ordered Fetch from Weiner today with my new rig

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Migs

Fetch is amazing, you will empty the bottle in a day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Check out this thread for great juices: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-–-results.t21766/unread

18 mg will still taste good sub-ohming, but you might overdose on nic as intake is more efficient. Maybe start with 12 mg and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yagya

Hi. I suggest you can go to the following topic where the guys have chosen the top liquids we have locally available. .
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-–-results.t21766/watch-confirm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86

Welcome @Glytch 
1. Our local brands are very good and I buy their stuff exclusively #localislekker lol
Here's a link of some of the best juices voted on the forum
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/
As far as I know none of the brands on there contain funny stuff,for that matter any brands that are stocked by our local vendors
2.sounds like you will enjoy xxx by vapour mountain and maybe try get your hands on vapemob energy drink flavour and mix the two,I know juicy joes recommended that as a all day Vape for him,but xxx on its own is a great juice and is a all day vape for me
3.although there are some that still Vape 18mg nicotine,I found that more than half of that is required to satisfy you with sub ohm vaping,it doesn't necessarly taste or Vape bad,the nicotine delivery is much more I've found,within 2 months of sub ohm vaping I've actually gone down to 3mg nicotine and find that more than sufficient
I see your from kzn,I think your best bet would be to go past @Sir Vape and taste some xxx

Edit:lol a little slow tonight


----------



## Glytch

moolies86 said:


> Welcome @Glytch
> 1. Our local brands are very good and I buy their stuff exclusively #localislekker lol
> Here's a link of some of the best juices voted on the forum
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/
> As far as I know none of the brands on there contain funny stuff,for that matter any brands that are stocked by our local vendors
> 2.sounds like you will enjoy xxx by vapour mountain and maybe try get your hands on vapemob energy drink flavour and mix the two,I know juicy joes recommended that as a all day Vape for him,but xxx on its own is a great juice and is a all day vape for me
> 3.although there are some that still Vape 18mg nicotine,I found that more than half of that is required to satisfy you with sub ohm vaping,it doesn't necessarly taste or Vape bad,the nicotine delivery is much more I've found,within 2 months of sub ohm vaping I've actually gone down to 3mg nicotine and find that more than sufficient
> I see your from kzn,I think your best bet would be to go past @Sir Vape and taste some xxx



Thanks man. I'll give some of those flavours a try in the next few weeks/months. I will also be sure to visit @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Glytch said:


> 1. Which local brands are reputable and safe (i.e. no funny stuff)?


,
.
This is something that has been bothering me for quite some time, and it includes BOTH local AND international juices.

I may be completely wrong, but it seems as if at the moment all we can do is trust the folks that mix the juices when they say (or don't say) that there isn't any "funny stuff" in their juices.
I would love to see each and every juice being tested by independent laboratories to determine their exact composition, but that means government regulation and extra costs, and while I am generally against government regulation (because they just tend to mess things up!!!), as far as ejuice is concerned, I would be first in line to have it specifically regulated (all products must be scientifically tested).

The reality is that while there are many "good guys", there are always some bad guys - that's why laws are written in most instances.
Remember, not all consumer products that have been put to the test have passed !!!

Well, just my 2c.
.
.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tiaan PTA

My favourite local flavour is Hazeworks Scream. Paulies also makes very nice liquids.
You never get the real taste of vaping from a Twisp. It is a nice small substitute for cigarettes, but if you want flavour together with your nicotine dose then you need something better.
It's not necessary to go all out and buy the best to start with, a junior like a subtank also gives you loads of vapour and flavour, with the right coil.

What did you order?


----------



## Dubz

ddk1979 said:


> ,
> .
> This is something that has been bothering me for quite some time, and it includes BOTH local AND international juices.
> 
> I may be completely wrong, but it seems as if at the moment all we can do is trust the folks that mix the juices when they say (or don't say) that there isn't any "funny stuff" in their juices.
> I would love to see each and every juice being tested by independent laboratories to determine their exact composition, but that means government regulation and extra costs, and while I am generally against government regulation (because they just tend to mess things up!!!), as far as ejuice is concerned, I would be first in line to have it specifically regulated (all products must be scientifically tested).
> 
> The reality is that while there are many "good guys", there are always some bad guys - that's why laws are written in most instances.
> Remember, not all consumer products that have been put to the test have passed !!!
> 
> Well, just my 2c.
> .
> .


If and when you smoked cigarettes did you know exactly what was in them? Do you know what "funny" ingredients are found in cigarettes? I suppose you just trusted what they said were in them - cigarrettes have been scientifically tested - yet it causes cancer and heart disease. Ejuice is not very difficult to make and therefore i doubt you will get any "funny" ingredients found in them.

I DIY - so i always know whats in mine .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Glytch said:


> I've been vaping for 2 years now with a Twisp and have just ordered a decent device. I have never tried any other liquids and from what I've read the ingredients in the Twisp liquids are above board. I'm excited to try new liquids and especially different ratios of PG/VG. I am however concerned about the ingredients in the local liquids. Many of the sites don't list full ingredients. I've read rave reviews about local liquids on this forum and that is promising.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1. Which local brands are reputable and safe (i.e. no funny stuff)?
> 
> 2. I currently smoke Twisp's Rebel and Polar Mint (66.6% Rebel and 33.3% mint). I'm looking for a somewhat fruity flavour with the sweet edge taken off. Suggestions?
> 
> 3. Twisp Liquids are 18mg nicotine apparently sub-ohm vaping needs less nicotine content or it doesn't vape well/doesn't taste good. Advice?
> 
> Thanks



Hi @Glytch - the guys above have given great advice

Just wanted to chime in to say I also stopped stinkies using the Twisp (Clearo) in Oct 13. Used my twisps for about 2 months but felt I needed something a bit more powerful. Took a bit of willpower to stay off the stinkies at that time. 

Incidentally I also loved the Rebel/Polar mint combo! Didnt find anything that tasted just like Rebel did in the Clearo. But have found so many other juices with interesting flavours that I am enjoying. Take your time - there are a lot of fantastic juices. Sample as many as you can. The strength of liquid is up to you and your personal preference. Try 12mg and work your way from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

If you like your twisp juice and you still have some lying around, you can just double the volume with pure VG. This will bring the Nic down and mute the excessive flavors a bit while thickening your juice and almost halving the price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ddk1979

Dubz said:


> If and when you smoked cigarettes did you know exactly what was in them? Do you know what "funny" ingredients are found in cigarettes? I suppose you just trusted what they said were in them - cigarrettes have been scientifically tested - yet it causes cancer and heart disease. Ejuice is not very difficult to make and therefore i doubt you will get any "funny" ingredients found in them.
> I DIY - so i always know whats in mine .


.
.
I saw cigarettes being advertised in every magazine and movie that I can remember. It was "cool" to smoke, it was "manly", etc.. I'm sure some people emulated their movie stars and lit up a cigarette. I smoked without a care in the world, and yes @Dubz, I trusted what was said (and what was not said) about them.
As time went by, I started hearing more and more about the dangers of smoking. Then, more and more of the smokers I knew slowly but surely kicked the habit, but I was too much of a hardcore smoker to care ... until I got the bad news from my doctor. So initially it was my ignorance about the dangers of smoking, and later my stubbornness (and the habit and nicotine craving), that prevented me from quitting.

It was only when I came to realize that I was living proof that cigarettes are harmful (that's a big shock let me tell you) that I was able to quit.

So, while you may DOUBT that there are any "funny" ingredients found in e-juices on the market, you must realize that you cannot be 100% sure - there is no scientific evidence ... and wasn't it that very same scientific proof about cigarettes and smoking that has changed attitudes?
.
.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Casper

I MUST say, that Twisp Tabacco Number 1 is a AWESOME sous!!!!


----------

